# Miracle Whip or Mayonaise



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

This is regarding 7 Layer Salad. Which dressing to you use? Just curious. I myself prefer mayonnaise, but if I were to make macaroni salad, my choice would be Miracle Whip. When 7 Layer Salad first became popular, our homemakers group had a discussion on it, and the Extension Service had preferred mayo as it was more nutritious. Some of the groceries in our area that sell it in their delis use Miracle Whip.

While i'm at it, do you prefer Bacos or real bacon on top?


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I would like miracle whip on 7 layer salad.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Miracle whip :thumb: Mayonnaise :yuck:


----------



## Nana B (Feb 3, 2008)

Miracle Whip with real bacon bits


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Mayonnaise with real bacon bits.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I make my own. Since about 94% of soybeans grown in this country are genetically modified, and both regular commercial mayo and Miracle Whip contain soybean oil, I avoid all commercial mayo that isn't organic. 

No Bacos for the same reason. They're made of soy.

Nothing against soy per se; but I remain unconvinced that GMO is safe over the long haul. There are reproductive problems being reported in animals eating GMO grains; I shudder to think of what's happening to the next generation who will consume this stuff over many years.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

With the seven layer salad, is that with the peas? My sil used to make it for every holiday. She passed away last year and took her recipe with her. I have been looking for one to try, Suggestions? 
But, not trying to hijack, I am sure she used Miracle whip.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

What does it matter? Mayo isn't mayo anymore unless you make it yourself anyway.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

It does have the peas in it. I have a recipe but usually just wing it according to what I have. Shredded lettuce. Iceberg, but some leaf is good in it too. It was to be shredded, like for tacos. (some of the delis and salad bars use the hunks of bag lettuce-not good)

Diced celery. Tiny dices. Can live without it tho. Green pepper dices, if you like it, I don't. Peas, frozen only, I microwave for about 6 minutes. Sometimes I use the whole bag. Gotta have them.

Mayonnaise. Lots of it. So you can't see the peas .

Onion. Tiny dices.

Cheese, shredded cheddar, lots.

Bacos or bacon.

Sprinkle with about a tablespoon of white sugar. This is the secret ingredient. 

Cover, chill overnight.

My oldest son loves this. No one else makes it right he says. When I bring this to a family dinner he controls his siblings portions, and then refrigerates the leftovers. He then watches the refrigerator and no one gets any more except him. He's going to be 45 next week.....

He works in agribusiness and I doubt he is worried about genetic modification.


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

My SIL had that recipe but it was called "Make Ahead Salad" and you can make it a day ahead and then toss it before serving. We toss about 2 hours before serving so the flavors can mix. I use the frozen peas only (baby peas) and do not microwave. It actually tastes better the second day, just add more lettuce.
We use mayonnaise.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

gaucli said:


> Miracle whip :thumb: Mayonnaise :yuck:


This ^^^


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Raeven said:


> Mayonnaise with real bacon bits.


Yes, exactly!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I grew up on Miracle Whip and _couldn't stand_ Mayonnaise. A few years ago my tastes just totally changed and now I can't really stand the Miracle Whip and love eating mayonnaise off a spoon...with dill pickles.  _Any kind of bacon_ is good bacon. The 'realer' the better! What _is_ 7 Layer salad, BTW??

That reminds me, I need to schedule a visit my my heart doctor....


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Now I want to fix the 7 Layer Salad, thanks.

Miracle Whip
Mayo on anything:yuck: 
Real bacon.

Grew up on Miracle Whip :happy: NOT going to change.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

"Salad" with bacon and mayo...the irony...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Miracle whip and real bacon crumbles here


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Miracle whip - :yuck:
Bacon "bits" - :huh: I would make it without before using the bits.

Mayo is a funny thing. For me, one of those no subs deals. I prefer Duke's mayo, but will be okay with Hellmans too.

and Horseyrider- Yay for you! Good making your own.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

Mayo for me. I grew up with Miracle whip and hated mayo but I've been actively trying to adjust to mayo. I have a big issue with artificial sweeteners and the makers of Miracle Whip love to toss them in. I still like the taste of Miracle whip but I will no longer eat it.


----------

